# Writer looking for a fetish story to write..



## Natasha_Seabreeze (Sep 18, 2008)

if anyof you have a liking for stories with fetishes, post your thoughts here


----------



## TayorOtter (Sep 18, 2008)

I like a little biting, vamp style or whatever....lemme know if you get anyting going


----------



## Natasha_Seabreeze (Sep 19, 2008)

sounds like a good idea i'll write an outline se if you like it..


----------



## koren (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah I was thinking, like if a cute cat girl who like to be a huge monster and destroy things around her with her massive body (not mega size) but then later she accidently grow and turn to something she likes, also I was thnking that her body till give a wired transform where the cat would turn like if she is a lion and she will be very wild, anyone like this idea please tell me about it. thanks.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 30, 2008)

I like the idea of a little mouse who knows he should hate this neighborhood cat, but he finds that he can't keep his eyes off of her.  The mouse knows every tomcat in the neighborhood would happily drag his corpse over to her as a prize to win her affection.  He knows she would likely see him as nothing more than her next meal.  But somehow, he must find a way to win her love... or die trying.

Feel free to substitute whatever species you like, but I've always had this fetish for loving "That Which Is Certain To Kill You."  Probably one of the main reasons I have a thing for dragons.  

No worries if you already have something else you'd rather write.  I just thought I might present something that might be a bit of a challenge for an aspiring author.


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 1, 2008)

I once conceived of the idea of a sex scene based upon the mating rituals of the bedbug wherein the male finishes by literally piecing the female's skin with his penis in order to inject the sperm directly into the bloodstream.  I don't know if there is a fetish for this, but I would not be very surprised if there was.


----------

